# 5 Gallon Betta & Ghost Shrimp



## Lunchbox148 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I have a 5 gallon tank with my beautiful betta Peter in it... I added 3 ghost shrimp today and he mildly asserted his dominance over them but now he is acting normal and not minding the shrimp at all... They have a lot of plant cover... I was wondering would it be okay to add 2 or 3 more or is this too much for a 5 gallon? Thanks a lot!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Shrimp have a really low bio load so it wouldnt be any problem at all to add a few more, especially if you have live plants. You could easily get away with like 8-10 in the 5 with your betta, but I wouldnt go that far until you know for sure your tank can handle it.

Also, shrimp need really steady water parameters, so I would suggest making sure your tank is fully cycled and established before adding anymore just in case


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Be careful that your ghost shrimp don't have orange on their claws or anywhere else.... If they do, they are an aggressive species and will likely nip the betta while he sleeps.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know about the orange, but if they have red joints in their antennae and pinchers then they are the cal species.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

aemaki09 said:


> I don't know about the orange, but if they have red joints in their antennae and pinchers then they are the cal species.


Orange, red, depends on the light I guess!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I meant to say that they are a calm species if they have that red on their a calm species. 

It really is hard to see it until you get them in a cup or bag though


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm sorry....I'm confused....when I get ghost shrimp what do I look for so they don't attack my betta?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Look closely at their pinchers and see if you can see red "elbow" joints in them. That means they are the ones that are least likely to attack your betta


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you...I would hate to get the wrong ones..my females are only 3 months old and getting along wonderfully right now. Wouldn't want to mess that up. :-D


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

They would be more dangerous to the shrimp than the shrimp would be to them lol
I started with 10 in my sorority and only have 4 left (that i can find) after 4 month. Mine stopped bothering them after a couple days of them being in there, but every time you add more girls more shrimp die


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I've bought so many ghost shrimp..... they all became and snacks......


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

At least the bettas are eating well. LOL


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol yeah. Vicious little buggers


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well live food is the best and all they have to do to get forgivness is do the "betta wiggle" gets me every time :roll:...


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol


----------

